# Showmanship Nerves



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Have you tried taking Tylonal in the morning? If Showmanship is first, like ours, then it helps a lot! Nobody said anything about drugging yourself xD


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I eat cherries. I know it sounds silly but they have something in them that is supposedly calming. It's probably mental but ... hey, whatever works!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

How old are you, because that's going to determine what my advice is.


----------



## Horselovinfan (Jun 13, 2012)

spurstop said:


> How old are you, because that's going to determine what my advice is.


I'm 13.


----------



## Horselovinfan (Jun 13, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I eat cherries. I know it sounds silly but they have something in them that is supposedly calming. It's probably mental but ... hey, whatever works!


Interesting. I've never heard of that. I'll try it at the next show I do showmanship at.


----------



## Horselovinfan (Jun 13, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> Have you tried taking Tylonal in the morning? If Showmanship is first, like ours, then it helps a lot! Nobody said anything about drugging yourself xD


No I haven't but I will next time! I had never thought to do that. lol true!


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Tylenol? That's pretty tough on your body to just take it for fun.. Please research the negative side effects long term acetaminophen (generic tylenol) use can have on your liver. do you have anxiety outside of horse shows? I would consider speaking with your doctor about other options if it continues to be an issue. I used to be really nervous for showmanship for absolutely no reason as well. Try and keep a routine, maybe like: get up and feed, get my horse lunged and ready, go put my pants/boots on, eat breakfast/alone chill time, last minute checks, get dressed, warm up, show. it's ok to be nervous and want to do your best, but horse showing is supposed to be fun too. Can't have too much fun feeling like that


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh hay best franddd, I'm video chatting with you right now but I'll just give you the answer here.  I would just lunge Caramel really good before, like you already doing just so he's nice and calm. And then I would just remember that like no one in hunters is good at showmanship  So don't worry about it. I'm the exact same way though.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

False. There are plenty of hunt seat horses that do well in showmanship.

OP, you'll really just need to work through it. If you really hate it, then quit doing it. Being snappy and crying is going to stress out the people around you and not win you any friends. Really, you just need to realize that it is just a class and buck up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Seriously, it is just a class. If you are worried about how you'll do, practice harder until you know you can nail it. Hard work and confidence is a big part of the class.


----------

